# Frio na Holanda desde Natal



## J.S. (1 Jan 2009 às 09:08)

Em Ingles ( mais rapido)...

We have had real nice weather the last week. Fantastic sunshine. Temperatures have dropped to -7 on a couple of nights in my city (well, in the country 2 km outside my city, where my station is located) and they have been near zero for a couple of days also. Somedays below zero, som days just above. With the sunshine and very dry condtions, you do not notice it is cold (it is not realy cold, a period of prolonged frost used to be very very normal but with the warming climate this has happened much less frequent since 1988). There is no snow, that is too bad because that would have aused much lower temperatures but most of all it is a pretty sight. It is somewhat white everywehere because of the freezig fog.

In other parts of Holland temperatures have gone down lower, till -13 C in some sheltered parets in the east. With a snow cover this would have been -18 to -20 C (based on the usual albedo compared to a fresh snow albedo over there).

We expect the same kind of weather the next 1-2 weeks (ensemble predictions) -5 to -10 at night and around zero (-2 to + 2) at day. On sunday, some snow could fall but nothing much is expected. That is the only downside...


----------



## J.S. (1 Jan 2009 às 10:56)

*Newst GFS run indicates Tmax of -8 C/tmin -18 Con tuesday 6 januari*

This is due to the new prediction that snow will fall (and of course a snowcover will build), after it cold arctic air will enter with clear skies. The sun is very low no (14-15 degrees above the horizon at noon) which means it has little impact on the maximum temperatures.
It is just one run I migt add, I don't know the outcome of the ensembles. It is also still 4 days away so I would say this is pretty unsure. But would like to see it come true.
The run also indicates that it will remain freezing until January 15 at least...that would be nice.

Current temperature (11:52 here) -1,3 C and slightly rising. We will get some thaw the next 24 hours, then on saturday it will be -8 again. Sunday yet again a small thaw and then according to all models we will get a new frost again (meaning Tmax below zero, minima according to KNMI on average -9 C).

BTW: best wishes!

See my weatherstation readings if you like here: it is calibrated against a calibrated thermometer that reads max and min temperatures. It is measured out in the country, on low grass at 180 m away from any building (which is just on small farm). So these are accurate measurements.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IZEELAND18

Feliz ano novo!!!!


----------



## J.S. (5 Jan 2009 às 14:20)

*And Yes: it IS going to happen! Tmax tommorrow -6 to -10 and min till -20C!*

Lowest minimum temperature since 5 march 2005 (-21 C then).....Over here, we were very unfortunate...temp just hovered above freezing all night, turning verythin to raina nd no snowcover. This has a large impact on the expected cold. I think we will get to -6 or -8 (at most, which is nothing special) and max temp near -5. In some snowcovered places, it will become no warmer than -10. This is not very usual, but it is no record at all. That is 
-13,8C in 1929.

KNMI predicts 

http://www.knmi.nl/

Esta noite

http://www.knmi.nl/waarschuwingen_en_verwachtingen/images/short_term_morgen_nacht.png

Amanha (TMAX com muito sol e ate -10 C!)

http://www.knmi.nl/waarschuwingen_en_verwachtingen/images/short_term_morgen_dag.png

Um palavra: fantastico....imagems talvez amanha...Por isto, comprei uma Panasonic G1 EVIL camera...


----------



## J.S. (6 Jan 2009 às 08:41)

*-18,2 C at KNMI station Ell as Tmin*

It could have colder (-20?) if the wind did not spoil things (there was a brisk NE wind, which now has calmed somewhat). Nice cold, but not a record by any means of course.


----------



## iceworld (6 Jan 2009 às 12:39)

Vaga de frio em alguns países da Europa


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias...+fazem+primeira+vitima+mortal+na+Alemanha.htm


----------



## J.S. (6 Jan 2009 às 21:33)

*Algumas photographias de hoje.*

Fui muito frio, sem vento, mas -11 ou -13 C sem vento esta muito frio.



http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288284811510548274

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286054536498978

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286109377263506

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286128857881410

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286146912647074

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286174907897778

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286602428337154

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288286738361750194

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes....enBijEsbeekIjsclubDeFlaes#5288293455798897810

I have a lot more, so much that I do not know where the real nice ones are.

BTW: temperature has fallen to -19,9 C (official, but not KNMI. It is from the Dutch automibil society which use official instruments)....problem: they do not measure lower than -19,9...

Ell KNMI this evening -18,8 C already at 21 hours and several places-16 to 
-18 C. If the wind remains low, we will reach -20 on those stations also...

Edit: -20,1 C was already reached at Ell/KNMI at 20.00 h.

Edit 2: It reached -20,8 as Tminus.


----------



## J.S. (9 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

*Brilliant day: Tmax here -5,0 C and Middelburg is made out of crystal!!!!*

Words fail me to describe the current situation over here. So unusual for this century.....having foggy weather all day with a temperature that fails to reach -5 C (staying below). Tomorrow the sun will shine from a perfect, intens blue sky showing a landscape that is shaped out of crystal. I am going to skate for many many kilometers in the country, seeing this timeless Dutch landscape sliding by,hearing the steelhard ice under my skateblades and feeling like being back in the 17th century which its intense cold winters over here......There is no description, really, for what this feeling is....It is an experience which brings back so many good memories and even makes me so joyfull, yet melancholic....Love it!

Tonight and tomowrrow night we can go down to -15 C....In some southeastern districts temperatures are now -9 and could drop to -20 (again).
if we only had that snow....


----------

